# Running hot



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Been driving my freshly rebuilt 462 and she's running pretty dang hot. 

I don't have gauges so I'm unsure of the actual temperature but after driving for an hour (stop lights included) in 86 degree weather I stopped at 7-11 for a slurpee/beer. When I came out my rad puked out about a quart of 50/50 premixed fluid. Lifted the hood, no leaks but super hot. I wasn't running the shit out of it, just cruising. 

A/C car, timing is at 38', head crossovers filled, running Rotella 15/40 oil. 4 core original radiator fluid up to about 3" from fill cap. Installed anti collapse spring in lower rad hose, and a 165' thermostat. 

Can someone take a stab at my issue? 

A/C cars do run hotter yes, and now that I've increased the displacement by 62 ci, I wonder if this is just normal?


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Update:

My engine running temp. Got up to 230F!!! Way too hot!

After much reading and help from PJ I did the following improvements:

1. Adjusted the Qjet air/fuel mixture screws richer (counter clockwise turn). 

2. To my surprise the initial timing was at 8-9 degrees btdc which is somewhat retarded for this engine. I changed it to 13 initial and varified my distributor mechanical advance offered 24 degrees which gives me a total of 37 degrees timing advance. Advance timing = cooler running. 

3. I am running original fan/clutch/radiator/shroud so I replaced the fan clutch with a heavy duty stock replacement. After replacement I noticed much more air movement. 

At this point when I drive around in stop and go traffic I am reading 180 - 200 F and at shut down it gets to 212+-. Much better but not great. 

My next step is to address the original radiator (4 core AC car), with no flush or new core, just a garden hose cleaning before new paint last year. I can only assume this is another culprit with my cooling issues. 

I am using a flokooler water pump with divider plates spaced appropriately. 

The other contributor to heat is likely my TH 400 transmission cooler located in the radiator reservoir, and with a 2600 stall it runs hot. 

I think my winter project is definitely a new radiator and possible external tranny cooler. I am trying to keep a stock look but at this point I am willing to adjust that idea slightly to accommodate cooler running. 

Can anyone suggest a radiator that has worked well for them?


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Solved my problem with a new radiator core. Old one was plugged shut pretty much. 

Don’t ask why I would spend thousands on the drivetrain and ignore the radiator?!? My bad. 

With 3 drives to date after our crazy long winter temperature doesn’t go past 180’F. 

Time to burn some rubber!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent, that thing was really gone!
Congrats on finding and fixing the problem.


----------

